

Ask HN:  When are you no longer considered a startup? - SRSimko

This may have been asked before but I couldn't find it in search.<p>When do you no longer call your company a startup?  Is it when you have set policies and practices?  Is it when you are profitable?  Is it after x number of years of operation?  Is is when you are no longer the jack of all trades and have people that do job x and are specialists?  Is it when you have years of runway in the bank?
======
fezzl
When you've found a repeatable, scalable business model. Two parts: 1)
Product-market fit + Validation that customers would pay at your price point,
and 2) A repeatable and profitable customer acquisition process.

------
devmonk
Profitable and 25+ employees.

